# Suche enorm belastbares/stabiles Handy!



## Amlug_celebren (23. November 2008)

Ich suche ein (gebraucht oder neu) Handy,
das möglichst viel aushalten sollte,
muss nur für Telefonieren herhalten können,
und vielleicht die Uhrzeit, der restliche Krimskrams,
der ist mir ziemlich schnuppe, soll eben puristisch sein.
Es sollte relativ gut Dreck/Wasser/Schlag/Stoss fest sein,
und nunja, auch ne gute Akku-Laufzeit haben.
Das wäre sowas für mich,
damit ich nix teures kaputt machen kann...


----------



## Sash (23. November 2008)

also so wie ein alter knochen? die dinger von vor 8j oder so... da gabs mal so outdoor handys von nokia, spritzwasserfest usw..


----------



## rumkugel (23. November 2008)

Also ich denke dann wäre das Sonim XP1 was für dich!! Da soll man angeblich mit nem Auto drüber fahren können


----------



## Amlug_celebren (23. November 2008)

Perfekt,
genau sowas habe ich gesucht.
Erstens, das hat niemand den ich kenne,
Zweitens kann ich das nicht kaputt machen,
und da es mir zum verlieren zu teuer ist,
werde ich das auch sicher nicht schaffen... 

THX!!!


----------

